# For sale: Spanish lures



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$25 shipped
All are ~1 3/4oz


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

I bought a batch of these from the same seller, and they look great, came quickly, and even had a note in the box of which ones were working best for him. 

Good stuff. I would buy some more but I have not had a chance to lose these ones yet.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$20 shipped!!


----------

